# Thinking of relocating to Cairo -



## Loulubelle32 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have spent the last month or so, reading over all the posts and am seeing a real mixed opinions on life and quality of it as an expat. - My husband, 4yr old daughter and I are considering relocating to Cairo from QLD in Australia in the hope of making a dream a reality of establishing a family owned hospitality/tourism business. 

Whilst we have a what I would consider a fairly high standard of living in AU - we feel that we are existing not living. We are aware that we would sacrificing some things but obviously gaining others - There are always downsides.
My particular concern is that of my daughter, as we want her to be enriched by the experience not limited by it. Any thoughts?

We have a family member who has been living and working in Cairo at a British School for the last 4 years so would have support, and have visited but back in 2007.

Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Starting a business in Cairo takes patience. There seems to be an office in a different part of town for each piece of paper work that has to be done, they all have to be paid officially and with baksheesh.
Have you ever worked in the tourist/hospitality sector? If so you will know that it is 7 days a week. I had a hotel for many years and believe me it is 7 days a week and at least 15 hours a day. The hospitality business is hard work and long hours. You will have to employ local staff and if cash is involved then unless you have a full proof method for collecting the cash you will have to be there constantly. All small shops here have staff and the owner just sits and basically watches the till. 

You will be leaving a clean country to come in live a filthy country with pollution. 

I cannot think what you will be gaining by coming here, after all you have already seen the pyramids.

Maiden


----------

